# glock 20 improvements



## pdugas (Oct 24, 2015)

I recently bought a Glock Gen. 4 model 20 10mm for hunting. I have always been a revolver and 1911 guy, and have taken a few deer with them. I wanted something easier and lighter to carry so I decided to try a Glock. What is the best way to lighten &  improve the trigger ? What other mods do I need to make it more user friendly ? Where's the best place to buy parts ? 

Thanks


----------



## ryanh487 (Oct 24, 2015)

Glockworx.com has some good stuff. Replaced a couple of springs and the trigger bar on my 19 with the Zev race connector and competition spring kit (trigger spring, striker spring, ejector spring) and got the trigger down to a crisp 3# pull with quick reset. Not quite as good as my 1911 but close enough to put a smile on my face. Took about 30 minutes to do on the coffee table while drinking a beer and watching TV. Cost about $30 after shipping and there's plenty of YouTube videos to walk you through disassembly and reassembly.


----------



## pdugas (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## frankwright (Oct 24, 2015)

Just doing the .25 trigger job (Google it) and changing the Connector will make a big difference in your trigger pull.

A better set of sights will go a long way too. It just depends on what you like on a hunting gun but there are many to choose from. 

I like Ameriglo Hacks but there are others.  https://www.ameriglo.net/catalog/sights/pistol-sights/glock/special-combinations


----------



## ATLRoach (Oct 25, 2015)

pdugas said:


> I recently bought a Glock Gen. 4 model 20 10mm for hunting. I have always been a revolver and 1911 guy, and have taken a few deer with them. I wanted something easier and lighter to carry so I decided to try a Glock. What is the best way to lighten &  improve the trigger ? What other mods do I need to make it more user friendly ? Where's the best place to buy parts ?
> 
> Thanks




Best things I did for my 3rd gen G20 before I went back to 1911s was replace the sights with some from Dawson Precision(https://dawsonprecision.com/sights/glock-sights/), replaced the barrel with a KKM, polished the trigger internals, upgrade the trigger springs and fitted a connecter to 3.5lbs. 

It shot exceptionally well for a glock after that but I love feel of 1911s so I sold it and built a Long Slide.


----------



## pdugas (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I'm thinking about putting a Burris FastfireIII or a Vortex Venom. Any thoughts or suggestions ?


----------



## Bo D (Nov 8, 2015)

In put a 22lb recoil spring with a tungsten rod on mine and night sights and she is just dialed in out to 50yds with Underwood Ammo.


----------



## nickE10mm (Nov 30, 2015)

TRIGGER? 

1)  .25 trigger job
2)  Ghost Edge 3.5lb connector with Wolff Competition Spring pack

Will cost you less than $50 for it all from Ghost


----------

